# Cause of death? (no eyes)



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Well, I feel horrible that I got there so late, but I went to feed my barn pigeons,
And behind the truck thing tundra was hiding in, lay a plastic bag. It was dark, yes, it gets dark at four here, but it was windy. The wind ruffled something that looked a little too much like feathers for me to ignore, so I came up to the bag, and guess what? A big black and beautiful pigeon shuddered her last breath. I almost cried, had I been a few minutes earlier she could have lived, but I was late. I nudged her with my foot, of course, I wanted to see if she wasn't bloody and mangled or something... She wasn't, so I picked her up, and walked her home, I wasn't sure if she was still alive, because she was warm as I carried her and her body moved with my gate, but when I got home she was cold. Now I just need to know one thing, why do you think she died, she might just have been old (althought she was too pretty for that) but just to make this mysterious, she has no eyes! No other signs of injury, but under her eyelids, nothing! She couldn't have lost her eyes in the time after she died, because I was there when she did, so what's going on!?!! Postin pics when my computer turns on ( this is via iPhone)
D


----------



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

oh my gosh, so very sorry she passed and you had to see this  Thank you for trying


----------



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

was the bird in the bag?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

No, I thought she Was a bag


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Im not sure if your allowed to post a dead pigeon, so if it breaks the forum rules, I'll take them down.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

November-X-Scourge said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you couldn't help her 
It looks like the eyes are there to me. That looks like the membrane over the eye. Possibly stuck there after she died. Extremities (legs, wings, eye lids) will stiffen first. She probably closed her eyes and died. If an animal dies with their eyes open, you can't close the lid. She looks pretty old to me, but I'm no expert on age.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

her eye lids are still flexible right noqw, I just dont wanna lift them........ O_O


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Just finished cleaning up all that dirt


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate to say this..but if she was in a barn..and when she was down her eyes could of been eaten by mice.. so sorry for this, it is horrible.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I really should post a pic of the barns, it's a streetcar barn, with 5 different sections, they live in section 5, wich is only a framework, she has eyelids, just no eyes under, wich is strange, when I buried Scourge and Atna, both had waited a night inside our pigeon freezer, so their eyes dehydrated, and by morning were gOne, but this one died in front of me, so I don't know why they were missing, just two sockets with eyelids stuck to them. She looks so peaceful, I'm glad I got to her before a street sweeper did!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

so sorry to hear....looks like she may have had some sort of infection or a parasite could have gotten in them. she may have gone blind also and sometime the eyes will " sink " in their socket when blind, i had a bird that was blind in one eye, it stayed open but was sunk in the socket the lid never closed. like spiritwings said she does look old then again she is very dirty in the pic's. again sorry you lost one of you flock members


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

whatever happened to her, it's kinda creeping me out that its been 6 hours and shes not hard....I even held her like a little telephone, to my ear, and she didn't have a heartbeat. Its...sorta weird...


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I named her Christmas (this is her after her "bath")



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Me and my photoshop.....


----------



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

You bathed her after she died? I'm assuming so she would be cleaner for when you bury her?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Well, I just passed a moist cloth around so yeah, she would look nice on burial... I do that...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

November-X-Scourge said:


> Well, I just passed a moist cloth around so yeah, she would look nice on burial... I do that...


that is so sweet and respectful of you to do that for one of natures treasures. brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Thanks :') 

Also, I've come to a horrid realization...the patriarch went missing that day, and that's when she died... There was two black Pigeons in that flock...the matriarch, and her sister... (I call them matriarch and patriarch because idk what 'society' they have, they seemed to control the rest somewhat) I have pics of them cuddling in the cold a while back, they were big, and old, a lot of people recognized each by their size. So pigeons mourn, right? I have the terrible feeling that Albino the Second (patriarch) is mourning her death...


----------



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

That's what I thought you did it for  VERY loving and kind of you to do xoxo


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

:d  :d


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I wonder who the new 'female in command' will be.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2013)

can u tell me why my pigeon die.............????????????????????????is it because it to hot in our place.....................pls reply......................for reply pls msg me............


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> can u tell me why my pigeon die.............????????????????????????is it because it to hot in our place.....................pls reply......................for reply pls msg me............


This is a public forum and you should post all the details and circumstances of your pigeon, by starting a new thread.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

